# Why do I hear a snorting sound???



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Chloe snorts alot. It seems to be getting worse. I don't remember it being there when she was very young. She was 3 months (about 12 weeks) before I bought her. I believe it is progressive. Last time she was at a Vet was in Aug. It seems to be coming from her throat. Does anyone know if Cockers are known for this ??? I don't think poodles are. I will be taking her to the vet in March for routine, kind of afraid to find out. Maybe I need to go sooner. My old boy just cost me 600.00. I was hoping to pay that off first. He had to come first, it was an emergency. Chloe has snored maybe since I got her, but not the snorting thing. I just felt no pup is perfect, she just has a snort!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know calvalears suffer from this, and poaible american cockers as they have shorter snouts. do you know if the mum was an american or english cocker. 
how is her weight, sometimes over weight dogs can snort.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

kendal said:


> i know calvalears suffer from this, and poaible american cockers as they have shorter snouts. do you know if the mum was an american or english cocker.
> how is her weight, sometimes over weight dogs can snort.


Chloe is an American Cocker. Her height is 14 inches and she weighs 23 pounds. I would like her to lose maybe three pounds. I have a big dog and was used to feeding alot. One of the other threads was dicussing height and weight so I took it from there. Chloe will be 1 year Feb. 1st !!!

What is the outcome if it is genetic from snout size ???? I am gonna get her checked. I don't want it to be a growth. 

Thanks Kendal...........Your a great help. I see another dog whisperer here.
I'm serious. I want to think of another name for you though. Maybe others can help.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosie snores something awful and snorts too, when she breathes while laying down. I'm sure a lot of it is due to her morbid obesity (see introduction thread to see her story). I'm hoping that with weight loss, it will get better.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Short snout size does cause for snorting...think of a pug...they snort constantly


----------

